# Pandora from Louisiana is on her way to Gainesville



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I picked Pandora upin Louisiana last night and brought her home and met Debi from (SCMR) in Tallahassee today for her to pick up Pandora. For those that don't know about her: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46910 What a little sweetheart she is. :wub: :heart: When i picked her up one of her staples was out from her spay and she was coughing quite a bit and she started sneezing on the way to Tallahassee, so when i met Debi she was taking her to her vets to get checked out. I asked Debi to give me a call when she can to let me know how Pandora is. It was quite an adventure getting to Louisiana yesterday and i'll just say that if i am fortunate enough to get another oppurtunity to help transport again i will do the driving, but more than likely go by myself and not tell anyone until after it's over. 
When we did finally get home i was very surprised at how well my furkids did with Pandora they just sniffed her and they were fine. 

Here's pics of the little sweetheart:

With Linda who picked her up from the vets










Pandora's ready to roll










After a good nights sleep










Look at that sweetheart


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope the little sweetheart finds the forever home she deserves. Such a sweet face.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for helping this little girl. I know she is in good hands now, and hopefully will find her forever home real soon.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

So glad Pandora's in safe, loving hands! She is such a cutie!!! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You're the best, Debbie. What a little sweetheart.
xoxoxo


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - she's adorable! I hope the vet says she's ok. And I hope she finds her forever home soon ... how could she not, with that sweet mug??


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging: to you my friend you have the biggest heart. Look at that precious baby girl :wub2: I hope she has a wonderful life, just think Debbie you got to be part of it


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: for helping to rescue this sweet girl :wub: and give her a chance for the life and love she deserves!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you,Debbie. Cute pictures, I hear she is a real sweetheart. The vet said her cough was just from the trach tube from her spay and he took the rest of the staples out because she was healed enough and he put her on antibiotics. I will be getting her on Friday. Oh and the vet said she is about a year and a half old. Thank you so much Debbie for helping us,your the best!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Such a cute little girl. Thank you to all who saved her.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Such a cute little girl. Thank you to all who saved her.

Oops sorry for the double post. (blush)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pandora looks like the sweetest girl! I'm happy to see she had a good report at the vet and nothing was wrong. That girls so cute she'll find a forever home in no time. 
Thanks to all those involved in helping this beautiful little girls.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Bless you for opening your heart and wallet (ga$) and timetable to help this adorable little girl.
I think you're wonderful.

p.s. Pandora looks like a real sweetie!


----------

